# Queen of Kings -- Back on



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

I really didn't think we were going to able to pull this off this year. 

Luckily, I was wrong. Brad Sauers (Tide in Knots) hooked me a up with a shot at a sponsor and ... we're back on thanks to McGraw Insurance and Nationwide.

Nothing changed but the date. Still ladies, still king mackerel. Still $2,000 guaranteed.

I'll have posters and registration forms out to all the b&ts and most other places as soon as the ink dries.


------------------------------------------


Nothing ever goes as planned and this year's Queen of Kings is no exception. After a few months delay and a lot of worry over whether it would happen this year or not, we are proud to announce the McGraw Insurance Services Queen of Kings Ladies King Mackerel Tournament presented by Nationwide. 
The captain and anglers meeting will be at Paradise Bar & Grill on Pensacola Beach September 24 at 6:30 p.m. with a mandatory sign out. Scales will be open Saturday September 25 from 5 to 7 p.m. also at Paradise.
Entry fee is $150 per boat with a top prize guaranteed at $2,000. 2nd-4th places are based on 30 boats and are as follows: $1,250, $750 and $500.

*2010 Payout schedule*

*$150 entry fee *

1st: $2,000 -- GUARANTEED
2nd: $1,250*
3rd: $750*
4th: $500*​*based on 30 boat field​*Anglertube.com Video Bonus*

The largest king, wahoo, AJ or dolphin weighed in with video evidence of the catch* wins a free FLIP video camera.
*Video must be uploaded to Anglertube.com within 72 hours 
*Paradise Bar & Grill Wildcard bonus*

A new twist in this year's event is the Wildcard Bonus. A $20 optional prize (per species), anglers compete to win the pot (minimum $100 guaranteed by Paradise) for the largest wahoo, dolphin or AJ.


----------



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

Sweeeeet!!!


----------



## Buck Wild (Feb 2, 2008)

That should be a great time for a mackerel tourney!


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

Huge thanks to you Joe, Brad, McGraw Insurance, and Nationwide. This is awesome news :thumbsup::thumbup:


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Shameless midday bump


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Rules and registration forms are online and forms will be available at Hot Spots, Sight & Sun Eyeworks, George's Marine Electronics and The Ships Chandler.

Saltwater Events - Queen of Kings Ladies King Mackerel Tournament Sept. 24-25 - 2010


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

There is no late registration fee so you can show up at Paradise this Friday and sign up for the same $150. 

Should be a decent weekend for it.


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks like a great weather report for it.....1-2 feet!


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

I think this is going to be a great tournament and would love to fish it. My wife had unfortunately made plans for us this weekend that I can't get out of. Hopefully it will be a success and I can't wait to fish it next year.


----------



## strike two (May 16, 2009)

How many boats ended up entering?


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

strike two said:


> How many boats ended up entering?


We only wound up getting 6. It was a very happy 6 boats when it was all said and done but I still was disappointed in the turnout. I really figured with the limited fishing all summer long people would line up for this.

I was vert grateful that McGraw Insurance Services and Nationwide stuck with us though and kept the top prize at $2,000. We rolled the entries into second place ($900) and had good participation in the optionals so some boats got to make money, some broke even. Every king that was weighed was worth money.

Results and photos coming soon on a post-tourney thread.

Thanks to all that entered. We will back at it for next year before you know it. June 3-4, 2011!!


----------

